# Best car valet in Dublin?



## larry1

My black car has got a little dull and the interior seats need a good clean. Who do you reckon does the best valet in Dublin?? Those ones in the airport car park etc are ok but I am looking for a superb finish. Ever Ready in Donnybrook used to do a great job,might try them? Southside Dublin please... Prices?


----------



## lucylou

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

i went to a guy before, he's in rathmines, did a great job on my audi a4, his name is Finn rooney, he's in a laneway opp Winfield motors, cant remembr the name of road. I have his number, am i allowed to give it here, if not pm me and i'l give it to you. Think the cost was about 160 but the car was showroom condition.  Def recommend him.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

You are allowed to give the business number here, and it would be of benefit if you could.  

I am also interested in a valet-but preferably on the Northside.


----------



## nai

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

had a valet done before I sold my last car - superb job - even got the seats scotch guarded and deep shampoo'd - it's a mobile service and I would recommend Trevor to anyone - have a look at [broken link removed]

he's in town a lot around the ifsc if that's any use.


----------



## monkeyboy

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

Try Beacon valeting under Beaxcon court Snadyford. You will love it if you are a car buff; DB9s, 911, M3, XK8s all live there and are always on show Ferarris also as all the local car dealers use them and they also park up stock cars here too.
COme highly recommneded and competitive price.


----------



## CCOVICH

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*



			
				mr c said:
			
		

> Go to Alasta Autos [broken link removed] there is a guy down there his name is Colm (085 7420986) and he does the best work in the city.


 
Are you sure he doesn't mind a mobile number being published on the web?  Is it a personal mumber?


----------



## DOBBER22

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

http://www.carcraft.ie/valet.html

Good Luck


----------



## roxy

*Re: Best car valet in Dublin???*

I use these 2 guys every couple of months called Shine Express, they come to my job and spend about 3 hours on it. I have a white boxer who sheds everywhere (we also take her to the beach alot, so sand and white hairs, just imagine) and they are very noticable on car interior. They hoover, wash seats and floors, clean polish and wax everywhere, clean alloys thoroughly, everything. They even cleaned out the coin department and left the money in a clear plastic bag on seat for me. They have water and everything they need in the van.  And all that for 50 quid? Although I feel so guilty I tip them a tenner, but still - Super service.


----------



## Lorim

Can anyone recommend a valet on the northside? I have a 99 VW Cabrio and the interior needs a really good clean. Thanks


----------



## jprender

Has anyone used the guys based in the Short-term carpark at the airport ?


----------



## johni

anyone recommend someone in cork?


----------



## shaz21

Has anyone used Irish Car Valeting?  Booked my car in with them for 9 this morning at their premises, nobody showed up, phones on answering machine, still no call back, after several messages.  I had to rearrange my morning for the valet that was never done.  No way to do business.  Really bad form, isn't it?


----------



## monos

Hey, warning to all, do not use the car valet place in Dundrum Town Centre, left car there yesterday, wasn't really too dirty, they didn't even manage to stick a hoover into small compartment beside gear stick, very unimpressed, still dirty under the car seats, so not too sure what exactly I paid 60 euro for........... a car wash?


----------



## Lauren

Tried out the No H20 crowd who do car veleting in Clery's Car Park, Marlborough Street in Dublin. They did a brilliant job on my car which was desperately in need of a good clean. €50 for an Eco Bronze clean that included: Waterless exterior clean, door ledges and kick panels cleaned, tyre dressing, full interior vacuum (and I mean FULL) and windows polished in and out. They have a more extensive mneu that includes additional services up to €150. Check them out at www.noh2o.ie. No connection other than being a satisfied customer!


----------



## Dinny

Had my car done by Trevor KVC. 
Has to be the worst service i ever got. Car not cleaned at all. Ash tray not even cleaned out. Brought it back after complaining and wasn't much better the second time.


----------



## CreditCrunch

There is a company in Dublin called Permashine.

What they offer is to apply a special coating on your car that will protect the paintwork and effectivley means thnat you never have to wash the car again.

They will also valet your car as a part of this service.

Here is a link to a write up on the services of Permashine


----------



## Dinny

I must be unlucky then because I got two bad days in the one week. Brought it back to him after complaining and still wasn’t impressed the second time either. I know you can’t expect miracles but I would expect a professional to do more than what you could do with a normal vacuum cleaner, clean the windows and empty the ashtray


----------



## Dinny

Job done at his place, I used him after the recommendations from this site.


I agree you can’t please everyone, but I’m the type of person who usually votes with their feet and instead of complaining. I wouldn’t go back usually with bad service, just to avoid the place the next time. This was so bad I had to go back. I didn’t complain about getting charged more than was advertise, this happened GTS as well in an earlier post as well.

But he could be having off days. He was happy to take car back and held his hands up about the quality the first time. 

I would be familiar with the standards to expect, my brother had a similar business in the north for years.

No point in going on with this, I have had my bad experience and you have your good experience.


----------



## Purple

Does anyone else find it strange that there are so many posts recommending valets from new posters with 1 or 2 posts?


----------



## Dinny

Thought the same myself


----------



## hikicker

Use Advanced Motor Valeting (www.amv.ie) I've used them a couple of times and found them to be fantastic.


----------



## FredBloggs

Purple said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that there are so many posts recommending valets from new posters with 1 or 2 posts?


 
I thought so too .... someone posting their first post highly recomending a valet company and even throwing in the phone number is highly suspicious.


----------



## Jethro

Purple said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that there are so many posts recommending valets from new posters with 1 or 2 posts?


 


I was just going to post the same comment.

Don't think I'd trust my car to someone based on a recommendation from a stranger and a mobile #.

Then again, I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Bannockburn

Johni, I used MCV to valet my car in County Cork. They're a mobile outfit and have come to my home in Douglas and work in Kinsale for a 3 series and Saab 9-3. They're around €120 for a full valet. Okay job. Reasonable enough price considering they come to your door.

http://www.mcv.ie/corkeast/index.htm


----------



## D1983

Purple said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that there are so many posts recommending valets from new posters with 1 or 2 posts?



They are not listening  ^^^


----------



## cleverclogs7

suds n stuff .they are fab.they even come to your home and do your car.takes about 2 hours .end result is excellant.costs 80-120 euro.


----------



## Frank Zappa

Talk to Johnny at Dial a Dent

Best in the business


----------



## gobsmacked

I cant vouch for Shine Express as they let me down badly and did not show up.Got an excellent job done by the lads in Nutgrove Shopping Center at short notice.


----------



## gebbel

I advocate people valeting their own car in these recessionary times. Paying someone over E100 to wash and clean a car is absoultely ludicrous. I was guilty myself once of employing their services but now do it myself..and do a much better job as well!


----------



## jamieb

gobsmacked said:


> I cant vouch for Shine Express as they let me down badly and did not show up.Got an excellent job done by the lads in Nutgrove Shopping Center at short notice.


 

I get my car washed at Nutgrove with the Eco Car Wash,  I find it fantastic and last week I got the inside done and vacuumed as well.  outside was is 10e and the wash and interior was 35.oo.  

But I also used a place on the canal near Harolds Cross Bridge, it used to be a petrol station and got a wash vac and the tyres done and it was 25eu and they were fantastic also


----------



## jamieb

jamieb said:


> I get my car washed at Nutgrove with the Eco Car Wash, I find it fantastic and last week I got the inside done and vacuumed as well. outside was is 10e and the wash and interior was 35.oo.
> 
> But I also used a place on the canal near Harolds Cross Bridge, it used to be a petrol station and got a wash vac and the tyres done and it was 25eu and they were fantastic also


 
I almost forgot I got a diamond valet from a place in Donnybrook that was recommended to me.  In where the Topaz Petrol station is a guy called Colm runs it but I cant remember the name of the place but it will come to me.  The guy was sound and knew his stuff about cars and he was able to advise me on a few things.  Anyway the diamond valet was FANTASTIC, type of thing you would get done now and again but I havent tried the other two for full valets but certainly recommend this donnybrook place.  I got a deal too, it was over 100eu as far as I remember but worth every penny.


----------



## jamieb

got it - Everready or Ever Ready or Eveready.  Sumthing like that!!


----------



## gebbel

I had an unbelievably good valet done on my car last weekend. My car now looks amazing, inside and out. And the person who did it....myself! Total cost of materials required 20 euro. Will get 3 more valets out of this. 

In the kind of downturn that we are experiencing in our economy, I am amazed that people are still paying others to do this kind of job.


----------



## AgathaC

For health reasons I am unable to give my car what I would describe as a good clean. I used Stephan Car Valeting [broken link removed]) recently, and would definitely recommend him on the basis of the standard of work done. For 40 euro, the car was cleaned inside and out-outside my own front door. He spent almost two hours working on it, and I would say the car has not been as clean since the day I bought it. No connection whatsoever to the business, just a happy customer.


----------



## colly

I use www.speedysteam.ie and I find them great. I used to do it myself with the brush wash but its not good for my pain. Few quid more and I get a proper job done.


----------



## abatonime

*ShineXpress = Terrible*

Hi,

I got here google for ShineXpress so in case some people get there by googling for them, I would like to NOT recommend them.

Today I redeemed a Groupon "Car Valet: Mini (€22) or Standard (€32) Plus Autoglym Wax (€37) at ShineXpress (Up to 56% Off)" link: groupon.ie/deals/dealbank_en_ie/shinexpress-1/37682183?utm_source=awn&utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=130858


They didn't wash the seats, they said it wasn't included. The Groupon says interior shampoo and not even the floor of the car was shampooed.
Then they didn't wax the car properly or maybe at all, as I could not tell the difference from before.

But the worst is to come, they broke the front wiper! They kept saying it wasn't them but I am 100% sure my wiper was fine.

On the top of that the job they didn't is not even good....


Tags: ShineXpress valet groupon dublin 1 review


----------

